# Milan: rosa XL e lista Uefa. Gli esclusi. Krunic c'è.



## admin (2 Settembre 2022)

Come riportato da TS in edicola, con gli arrivi di Vranxk e Dest e con la conferma di Bakayoko il Milan ha una rosa XL. Per le liste Uefa Pioli dovrà scegliere 23 elementi su 27 totali. Questa rosa extralarge avrà come principale conseguenza l’esclusione di alcuni giocatori dalla lista Uefa che il Milan dovrà presentare entro stasera per la Champions che scatterà martedì con la trasferta a Salisburgo. Certa l’assenza di Ibrahimovic e Bakayoko, Pioli dovrà scegliere 23 elementi sui 27 rimanenti, visto che il Milan non potrà occupare tutti gli slot dei 25 a disposizione non avendo quattro elementi cresciuti nel proprio vivaio (sono tre, Calabria, Gabbia e Pobega) e in quello italiano (anche qui tre, Mirante, Tonali e l’infortunato Florenzi). Saranno dunque altri quattro i giocatori esclusi, in bilico Tatarusanu (Mirante farebbe il dodicesimo in Europa), Ballo-Touré, Thiaw e Adli, con Vranckx che potrebbe essere preferito al fantasista ex Bordeaux potendo giocare nei due mediani del 4-2-3-1. Dovrebbe rimanere nella lista Krunic, attualmente infortunato, ma a disposizione dopo la sosta di metà settembre.

*CorSport: *Nella rosa rossonera, infatti, ci sono solo 3 prodotti del vivaio (Calabria, Gabbia e Pobega) e solo 3 “italiani” (Mirante, Florenzi e Tonali). Gli esclusi, insomma, saranno 6, a cominciare ovviamente da Ibra e Bakayoko, a cui si dovrebbero aggiungere Tatarusanu, Ballo-Tourè, Thiaw più uno tra Adli e Vranckx. Al momento, Pioli sarebbe orientato a mantenere in lista il belga, tenuto conto che Krunic tornerà solo ad ottobre e che il francese fatica a giocare come mediano davanti alla difesa. Meglio, insomma, non restare con il solo Pobega come alternativa al tandem Tonali-Bennacer. C’è tempo comunque fi no mezzanotte per correzioni e ripensamenti.


----------



## nik10jb (2 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, con gli arrivi di Vranxk e Dest e con la conferma di Bakayoko il Milan ha una rosa XL. Per le liste Uefa Pioli dovrà scegliere 23 elementi su 27 totali. Questa rosa extralarge avrà come principale conseguenza l’esclusione di alcuni giocatori dalla lista Uefa che il Milan dovrà presentare entro stasera per la Champions che scatterà martedì con la trasferta a Salisburgo. Certa l’assenza di Ibrahimovic e Bakayoko, Pioli dovrà scegliere 23 elementi sui 27 rimanenti, visto che il Milan non potrà occupare tutti gli slot dei 25 a disposizione non avendo quattro elementi cresciuti nel proprio vivaio (sono tre, Calabria, Gabbia e Pobega) e in quello italiano (anche qui tre, Mirante, Tonali e l’infortunato Florenzi). Saranno dunque altri quattro i giocatori esclusi, in bilico Tatarusanu (Mirante farebbe il dodicesimo in Europa), Ballo-Touré, Thiaw e Adli, con Vranckx che potrebbe essere preferito al fantasista ex Bordeaux potendo giocare nei due mediani del 4-2-3-1. Dovrebbe rimanere nella lista Krunic, attualmente infortunato, ma a disposizione dopo la sosta di metà settembre.


Io terrei fuori Diaz e lascerei Adli


----------



## SoloMVB (2 Settembre 2022)

Impossibile che resti fuori Adli,meglio conosciuto come il pittore,faceva pure i colpi di tacco,quindi Pioli decida bene,per me dovrebbe star fuori Diaz,magari pure Calabria,ma quello non si può.


----------



## Albijol (2 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, con gli arrivi di Vranxk e Dest e con la conferma di Bakayoko il Milan ha una rosa XL. Per le liste Uefa Pioli dovrà scegliere 23 elementi su 27 totali. Questa rosa extralarge avrà come principale conseguenza l’esclusione di alcuni giocatori dalla lista Uefa che il Milan dovrà presentare entro stasera per la Champions che scatterà martedì con la trasferta a Salisburgo. Certa l’assenza di Ibrahimovic e Bakayoko, Pioli dovrà scegliere 23 elementi sui 27 rimanenti, visto che il Milan non potrà occupare tutti gli slot dei 25 a disposizione non avendo quattro elementi cresciuti nel proprio vivaio (sono tre, Calabria, Gabbia e Pobega) e in quello italiano (anche qui tre, Mirante, Tonali e l’infortunato Florenzi). Saranno dunque altri quattro i giocatori esclusi, in bilico Tatarusanu (Mirante farebbe il dodicesimo in Europa), Ballo-Touré, Thiaw e Adli, con Vranckx che potrebbe essere preferito al fantasista ex Bordeaux potendo giocare nei due mediani del 4-2-3-1. Dovrebbe rimanere nella lista Krunic, attualmente infortunato, ma a disposizione dopo la sosta di metà settembre.



Fuori Diaz


----------



## pazzomania (2 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, con gli arrivi di Vranxk e Dest e con la conferma di Bakayoko il Milan ha una rosa XL. Per le liste Uefa Pioli dovrà scegliere 23 elementi su 27 totali. Questa rosa extralarge avrà come principale conseguenza l’esclusione di alcuni giocatori dalla lista Uefa che il Milan dovrà presentare entro stasera per la Champions che scatterà martedì con la trasferta a Salisburgo. Certa l’assenza di Ibrahimovic e Bakayoko, Pioli dovrà scegliere 23 elementi sui 27 rimanenti, visto che il Milan non potrà occupare tutti gli slot dei 25 a disposizione non avendo quattro elementi cresciuti nel proprio vivaio (sono tre, Calabria, Gabbia e Pobega) e in quello italiano (anche qui tre, Mirante, Tonali e l’infortunato Florenzi). Saranno dunque altri quattro i giocatori esclusi, in bilico Tatarusanu (Mirante farebbe il dodicesimo in Europa), Ballo-Touré, Thiaw e Adli, con Vranckx che potrebbe essere preferito al fantasista ex Bordeaux potendo giocare nei due mediani del 4-2-3-1. Dovrebbe rimanere nella lista Krunic, attualmente infortunato, ma a disposizione dopo la sosta di metà settembre.


Più passa il tempo, più sono le evidenze che sto Adli sia un mezzo cesso.

Speriamo bene, con la capigliatura parte già malissimo a mio avviso.


----------



## Swaitak (2 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, con gli arrivi di Vranxk e Dest e con la conferma di Bakayoko il Milan ha una rosa XL. Per le liste Uefa Pioli dovrà scegliere 23 elementi su 27 totali. Questa rosa extralarge avrà come principale conseguenza l’esclusione di alcuni giocatori dalla lista Uefa che il Milan dovrà presentare entro stasera per la Champions che scatterà martedì con la trasferta a Salisburgo. Certa l’assenza di Ibrahimovic e Bakayoko, Pioli dovrà scegliere 23 elementi sui 27 rimanenti, visto che il Milan non potrà occupare tutti gli slot dei 25 a disposizione non avendo quattro elementi cresciuti nel proprio vivaio (sono tre, Calabria, Gabbia e Pobega) e in quello italiano (anche qui tre, Mirante, Tonali e l’infortunato Florenzi). Saranno dunque altri quattro i giocatori esclusi, in bilico Tatarusanu (Mirante farebbe il dodicesimo in Europa), Ballo-Touré, Thiaw e Adli, con Vranckx che potrebbe essere preferito al fantasista ex Bordeaux potendo giocare nei due mediani del 4-2-3-1. Dovrebbe rimanere nella lista Krunic, attualmente infortunato, ma a disposizione dopo la sosta di metà settembre.


Krunic sarà ad Instanbul.
Zidane deve svegliarsi in allenamento altrimenti rischiamo di riscattare Diaz, comincio a dirlo ora.
Mi dispiace per Tata Talismano.


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, con gli arrivi di Vranxk e Dest e con la conferma di Bakayoko il Milan ha una rosa XL. Per le liste Uefa Pioli dovrà scegliere 23 elementi su 27 totali. Questa rosa extralarge avrà come principale conseguenza l’esclusione di alcuni giocatori dalla lista Uefa che il Milan dovrà presentare entro stasera per la Champions che scatterà martedì con la trasferta a Salisburgo. Certa l’assenza di Ibrahimovic e Bakayoko, Pioli dovrà scegliere 23 elementi sui 27 rimanenti, visto che il Milan non potrà occupare tutti gli slot dei 25 a disposizione non avendo quattro elementi cresciuti nel proprio vivaio (sono tre, Calabria, Gabbia e Pobega) e in quello italiano (anche qui tre, Mirante, Tonali e l’infortunato Florenzi). Saranno dunque altri quattro i giocatori esclusi, in bilico Tatarusanu (Mirante farebbe il dodicesimo in Europa), Ballo-Touré, Thiaw e Adli, con Vranckx che potrebbe essere preferito al fantasista ex Bordeaux potendo giocare nei due mediani del 4-2-3-1. Dovrebbe rimanere nella lista Krunic, attualmente infortunato, ma a disposizione dopo la sosta di metà settembre.


Argomenti di cui parliamo spesso.

Si le scelte sono quelle. Direi che tutti i nuovi rischiano di non essere registrati.
Sul fatto che Ballo venga lasciato fuori non metterei la mano sul fuoco, perche di terzini ne abbiamo quattro in tutto.

Thiaw e Adli direi che stiano quasi certamente fuori.
Tata molto probabile.
Il quarto se lo giocano Ballo e Vranckx. Se registriamo Krunic quasi sicuramente starà fuori Vranckx.

Comunque facendo i conti, non arriviamo a 23, ma massimo 22.
Infatti Florenzi è infortunato per tutti i gironi quindi non ha senso iscriverlo.

1 Maignan
2 Mirante NF

3 Calabria TF
4 Theo
5 Dest
6 Ballo

7 Tomori
8 Kalulu
9 Gabbia TF
10 Kjaer

11 Tonali NF
12 Bennacer
13 Krunic
14 Pobega TF

15 Leao
16 Messias
17 Saele
18 Rebic
19 CDK
20 Brahim

21 Origi
22 Giroud

La situazione in sostanza è ai limiti del dramma. Purtroppo al livello di Nation e Team formed lavoriamo malissimo da anni e i nodi vengono al pettine.
La conseguenza è che gli esclusi troveranno piu spazio in campionato, logicamente. Ma per la Champions siamo cortissimi, se ci capita qualche infortunio andremo a giocare contati.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, con gli arrivi di Vranxk e Dest e con la conferma di Bakayoko il Milan ha una rosa XL. Per le liste Uefa Pioli dovrà scegliere 23 elementi su 27 totali. Questa rosa extralarge avrà come principale conseguenza l’esclusione di alcuni giocatori dalla lista Uefa che il Milan dovrà presentare entro stasera per la Champions che scatterà martedì con la trasferta a Salisburgo. Certa l’assenza di Ibrahimovic e Bakayoko, Pioli dovrà scegliere 23 elementi sui 27 rimanenti, visto che il Milan non potrà occupare tutti gli slot dei 25 a disposizione non avendo quattro elementi cresciuti nel proprio vivaio (sono tre, Calabria, Gabbia e Pobega) e in quello italiano (anche qui tre, Mirante, Tonali e l’infortunato Florenzi). Saranno dunque altri quattro i giocatori esclusi, in bilico Tatarusanu (Mirante farebbe il dodicesimo in Europa), Ballo-Touré, Thiaw e Adli, con Vranckx che potrebbe essere preferito al fantasista ex Bordeaux potendo giocare nei due mediani del 4-2-3-1. Dovrebbe rimanere nella lista Krunic, attualmente infortunato, ma a disposizione dopo la sosta di metà settembre.


continuo a non vederci il problema, starebbero fuori tutti quelli appena arrivati che prima di essere inseriti e ricondizionati ci metteranno 6 mesi.
starà fuori anche ballo per me, inutile con l'arrivo di dest.

comunque è la dimostrazione che ce ne sbattiamo di sta storia delle liste.


----------



## Solo (2 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Argomenti di cui parliamo spesso.
> 
> Si le scelte sono quelle. Direi che tutti i nuovi rischiano di non essere registrati.
> Sul fatto che Ballo venga lasciato fuori non metterei la mano sul fuoco, perche di terzini ne abbiamo quattro in tutto.
> ...


In Champions comunque non possiamo permetterci turnover, devono giocare i titolari se vogliamo fare qualcosa. Se i titolari sono rotti o cotti conta poco, le riserve non sono comunque all'altezza, che siano in lista o meno.


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2022)

*CorSport: Nella rosa rossonera, infatti, ci sono solo 3 prodotti del vivaio (Calabria, Gabbia e Pobega) e solo 3 “italiani” (Mirante, Florenzi e Tonali). Gli esclusi, insomma, saranno 6, a cominciare ovviamente da Ibra e Bakayoko, a cui si dovrebbero aggiungere Tatarusanu, Ballo-Tourè, Thiaw più uno tra Adli e Vranckx. Al momento, Pioli sarebbe orientato a mantenere in lista il belga, tenuto conto che Krunic tornerà solo ad ottobre e che il francese fatica a giocare come mediano davanti alla difesa. Meglio, insomma, non restare con il solo Pobega come alternativa al tandem Tonali-Bennacer. C’è tempo comunque fi no mezzanotte per correzioni e ripensamenti.*


----------



## Giofa (2 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Argomenti di cui parliamo spesso.
> 
> Si le scelte sono quelle. Direi che tutti i nuovi rischiano di non essere registrati.
> Sul fatto che Ballo venga lasciato fuori non metterei la mano sul fuoco, perche di terzini ne abbiamo quattro in tutto.
> ...


Vero ma Florenzi lo iscrivi "gratis", quindi sarà inserito sicuramente, da lì i 23.
Io lascerei fuori Krunic con la scusa dell'infortunio.
Comunque al 2 settembre abbiamo già bollato Adli come cesso, incredibile (poi magari lo sarà e ovviamente ci diranno che l'avevano detto subito)


----------



## enigmistic02 (2 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, con gli arrivi di Vranxk e Dest e con la conferma di Bakayoko il Milan ha una rosa XL. Per le liste Uefa Pioli dovrà scegliere 23 elementi su 27 totali. Questa rosa extralarge avrà come principale conseguenza l’esclusione di alcuni giocatori dalla lista Uefa che il Milan dovrà presentare entro stasera per la Champions che scatterà martedì con la trasferta a Salisburgo. Certa l’assenza di Ibrahimovic e Bakayoko, Pioli dovrà scegliere 23 elementi sui 27 rimanenti, visto che il Milan non potrà occupare tutti gli slot dei 25 a disposizione non avendo quattro elementi cresciuti nel proprio vivaio (sono tre, Calabria, Gabbia e Pobega) e in quello italiano (anche qui tre, Mirante, Tonali e l’infortunato Florenzi). Saranno dunque altri quattro i giocatori esclusi, in bilico Tatarusanu (Mirante farebbe il dodicesimo in Europa), Ballo-Touré, Thiaw e Adli, con Vranckx che potrebbe essere preferito al fantasista ex Bordeaux potendo giocare nei due mediani del 4-2-3-1. Dovrebbe rimanere nella lista Krunic, attualmente infortunato, ma a disposizione dopo la sosta di metà settembre.


Non vedo il senso di tenere Diaz in lista. Oltre a non essere nostro e al fatto che non dovrebbe essere riscattato mai nella vita, nemmeno regalato, Adli ha un talento enormemente superiore.


----------



## mil77 (2 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Argomenti di cui parliamo spesso.
> 
> Si le scelte sono quelle. Direi che tutti i nuovi rischiano di non essere registrati.
> Sul fatto che Ballo venga lasciato fuori non metterei la mano sul fuoco, perche di terzini ne abbiamo quattro in tutto.
> ...


inseriscono Krunic che però torna a Ottobre saltando 2 partite su 6.
Il 23 è Florenzi che verrà messo comunque in lista (visto che non ruba il posto a nessuno) perchè poi nel caso a Gennaio i cambi in lista sono limitati.


----------



## mil77 (2 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> continuo a non vederci il problema, starebbero fuori tutti quelli appena arrivati che prima di essere inseriti e ricondizionati ci metteranno 6 mesi.
> starà fuori anche ballo per me, inutile con l'arrivo di dest.
> 
> comunque è la dimostrazione che ce ne sbattiamo di sta storia delle liste.


Ce ne sbattiamo, è una scelta ma è rischiosa....puoi iscrivere 22 giocatori di cui 3 portieri.
Quindi hai 19 giocatori per 10 posti....vero che devi fare 6 partite ma non sono proprio tantissimi....bastano 2/3 infortuni (e giocando sempre ogni 3 giorni saranno purtroppo frequenti) e una squalifica e proprio bene non sei messo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Settembre 2022)

nik10jb ha scritto:


> Io terrei fuori Diaz e lascerei Adli


Ho già spiegato perchè sarebbe un errore.
Noi l'anno scorso non eravamo la rosa più forte (anche tenendo conto degli infortuni) ma siamo stati il gruppo più forte, è stata quella la vera forza di questa squadra.

Escludere Diaz, al terzo anno qui, che ha vinto lo scudetto, per un ragazzino con zero presenze, che partirebbe comunque da riserva (Diaz titolare in 3 su 4 in campionato) sarebbe una mina piazzata nello spogliatoio, dove certe gerarchie contano e vanno gestite.
Se poi Adli dimostrerà sul campo il suo valore e passiamo il turno, a Gennaio si potrà cambiare (ma rientra anche Ibra), ma farlo adesso no.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Settembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ce ne sbattiamo, è una scelta ma è rischiosa....puoi iscrivere 22 giocatori di cui 3 portieri.
> Quindi hai 19 giocatori per 10 posti....vero che devi fare 6 partite ma non sono proprio tantissimi....bastano 2/3 infortuni (e giocando sempre ogni 3 giorni saranno purtroppo frequenti) e una squalifica e proprio bene non sei messo.


hai ragione.
però ci sono 2 cose:

1 che se gli acquisti li facevi prima magari ok, ma farli adesso sono quasi inutili almeno per le prime 2-3 partite con la nostra classica velocità di inserimento.
2 preferisco esser corto con gente scelta come vogliamo noi e che sa fare più ruoli piuttosto che avere 2 italiani in più balordi che fanno solo numero per 6 partite e poi fanno da appendiabiti per il resto dell'anno.

vediamo la lista poi giudichiamo. ballo diventa completamente superfluo, in mezzo e avanti siamo a posto con anche vranckx.
l'unico dubbio che ho sono solo 4 centrali di cui uno kjaer, che io lascierei fuori senza ombra di dubbio, e l'altro gabbia.
insomma il mio cruccio del difensore centrale che non mi hanno preso in estate.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Settembre 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Vero ma Florenzi lo iscrivi "gratis", quindi sarà inserito sicuramente, da lì i 23.
> Io lascerei fuori Krunic con la scusa dell'infortunio.
> Comunque al 2 settembre abbiamo già bollato Adli come cesso, incredibile (poi magari lo sarà e ovviamente ci diranno che l'avevano detto subito)


Io farei fuori Diaz, Krunic e, visto come sta messo finché non dimostra di aver recuperato completamente, Kjaer. Dentro Adli, Vranckx e Thiaw


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Settembre 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Vero ma Florenzi lo iscrivi "gratis", quindi sarà inserito sicuramente, da lì i 23.
> *Io lascerei fuori Krunic con la scusa dell'infortunio.*
> Comunque al 2 settembre abbiamo già bollato Adli come cesso, incredibile (poi magari lo sarà e ovviamente ci diranno che l'avevano detto subito)


questa mi ha fatto morire.

ma una domanda, i primavera sono inseribili gratis o no? a questo punto sarebbe mmeglio un primavera di florenzi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Argomenti di cui parliamo spesso.
> 
> Si le scelte sono quelle. Direi che tutti i nuovi rischiano di non essere registrati.
> Sul fatto che Ballo venga lasciato fuori non metterei la mano sul fuoco, perche di terzini ne abbiamo quattro in tutto.
> ...



Concordo, è il discorso che ho cercato di anticipare da un mese e mezzo fa.
Per me è stato un grave errore non aver ceduto Ballo e aver cercato un terzino italiano (il mio pallino era Udogie, andato a Londra per cifre che si potevano spendere, ma anche uno Zappacosta avrebbe coperto bene il ruolo e permesso di avere uno slot in più). Errore perpetuato una volta infortunatosi Florenzi e che gli slot italiani vuoti diventavano 2.

Non possono più ignorare la cosa.


----------



## Giofa (2 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> questa mi ha fatto morire.
> 
> ma una domanda, i primavera sono inseribili gratis o no? a questo punto sarebbe mmeglio un primavera di florenzi.


Si si i primavera vanno tutti in lista B credo. Quindi Florenzi non toglie il posto a nessuno e non dovresti poi a Gennaio sprecare un cambio (sono limitati) per reinserirlo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Settembre 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io farei fuori Diaz, Krunic e, visto come sta messo finché non dimostra di aver recuperato completamente, Kjaer. Dentro Adli, Vranckx e Thiaw


krunic no ma per il resto straquoto.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Settembre 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Vero ma Florenzi lo iscrivi "gratis", quindi sarà inserito sicuramente, da lì i 23.
> Io lascerei fuori Krunic con la scusa dell'infortunio.
> Comunque al 2 settembre abbiamo già bollato Adli come cesso, incredibile (poi magari lo sarà e ovviamente ci diranno che l'avevano detto subito)


Anche perchè a Gennaio puoi fare 3 cambi ed è inutile bruciarne uno per inserire Florenzi potendolo fare subito.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> questa mi ha fatto morire.
> 
> ma una domanda, i primavera sono inseribili gratis o no? a questo punto sarebbe mmeglio un primavera di florenzi.


Quelli sono giocatori di un’altra lista, la B, quindi puoi inserirne quanti ne vuoi. Florenzi è in lista A, quindi inserirlo o meno non ti cambia niente a livello numerico.


----------



## darden (2 Settembre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Argomenti di cui parliamo spesso.
> 
> Si le scelte sono quelle. Direi che tutti i nuovi rischiano di non essere registrati.
> Sul fatto che Ballo venga lasciato fuori non metterei la mano sul fuoco, perche di terzini ne abbiamo quattro in tutto.
> ...



Se fanno così le prime partite hai solo Tonali e Bennacer con il solo Pobega sostituto. Secondo me ragionano più a ruolo e alternative.

Maignan Tata Mirante Jungdal --> Fai fuori Tata perchè unico che fa spazio
Theo Ballo Calabria Florenzi Dest --> Fai fuori Ballo perchè ovviamente è meglio Dest e qualcuno al suo posto può giocare. Florenzi è gratis e se va male metti Kalulu o Thiaw terzino.
Kalulu Tomori Kjaer Thiaw Gabbia --> Li devi portare per forza tutti e 5
Tonali Bennacer Krunic Pobega Vrackx --> Se la giocano Krunic e Vrackx, io fare fuori il primo perchè infortunato e ci vorrà tempo per tornare in forma
Leao Rebic --> Porti entrambi
Diaz CDK Adli --> Ne devi fare fuori uno, io sceglierei Diaz per un tema di crescita degli altri 2
Messias Saele --> Porti entrambi
Origi Giroud --> Porti entrambi

Comunque si la situazione non è delle migliori ma il problema principale è il sistema Italia, non è possibile che vai all'estero e paghi il 50% in meno (come minimo) che in Italia. Non mi sembra che l'Italia abbia vinto l'ultimo mondiale e sia la favorita del prossimo, ma pare che chi giochi in italia nelle giovanili sia sempre un fenomeno per cui tu debba smiliardare.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> questa mi ha fatto morire.
> 
> ma una domanda, i primavera sono inseribili gratis o no? a questo punto sarebbe mmeglio un primavera di florenzi.


Inserendo Florenzi adesso lo hai in lista gratis a Gennaio (se passi), a gennaio hai 3 cambi massimo nella lista, se ne bruci uno per Florenzi te ne restano 2 e non hai nessun vantaggio.

I primavera li puoi inserire se sono in squadra da almeno 24 mesi, quindi niente Psetis (per fortuna), Cuenca, Traorè ... tanto per fare alcuni esempi.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, con gli arrivi di Vranxk e Dest e con la conferma di Bakayoko il Milan ha una rosa XL. Per le liste Uefa Pioli dovrà scegliere 23 elementi su 27 totali. Questa rosa extralarge avrà come principale conseguenza l’esclusione di alcuni giocatori dalla lista Uefa che il Milan dovrà presentare entro stasera per la Champions che scatterà martedì con la trasferta a Salisburgo. Certa l’assenza di Ibrahimovic e Bakayoko, Pioli dovrà scegliere 23 elementi sui 27 rimanenti, visto che il Milan non potrà occupare tutti gli slot dei 25 a disposizione non avendo quattro elementi cresciuti nel proprio vivaio (sono tre, Calabria, Gabbia e Pobega) e in quello italiano (anche qui tre, Mirante, Tonali e l’infortunato Florenzi). Saranno dunque altri quattro i giocatori esclusi, in bilico Tatarusanu (Mirante farebbe il dodicesimo in Europa), Ballo-Touré, Thiaw e Adli, con Vranckx che potrebbe essere preferito al fantasista ex Bordeaux potendo giocare nei due mediani del 4-2-3-1. Dovrebbe rimanere nella lista Krunic, attualmente infortunato, ma a disposizione dopo la sosta di metà settembre.
> 
> *CorSport: *Nella rosa rossonera, infatti, ci sono solo 3 prodotti del vivaio (Calabria, Gabbia e Pobega) e solo 3 “italiani” (Mirante, Florenzi e Tonali). Gli esclusi, insomma, saranno 6, a cominciare ovviamente da Ibra e Bakayoko, a cui si dovrebbero aggiungere Tatarusanu, Ballo-Tourè, Thiaw più uno tra Adli e Vranckx. Al momento, Pioli sarebbe orientato a mantenere in lista il belga, tenuto conto che Krunic tornerà solo ad ottobre e che il francese fatica a giocare come mediano davanti alla difesa. Meglio, insomma, non restare con il solo Pobega come alternativa al tandem Tonali-Bennacer. C’è tempo comunque fi no mezzanotte per correzioni e ripensamenti.


Decisioni tecniche che spettano al mister.
Preferisco l'abbondanza alla conta dei superstiti degli anni precedenti.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (2 Settembre 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Quelli sono giocatori di un’altra lista, la B, quindi puoi inserirne quanti ne vuoi. Florenzi è in lista A, quindi inserirlo o meno non ti cambia niente a livello numerico.


In verità per essere in lista B devono aver giocato 24 mesi nella tua squadra, quindi più di metà della primavera è esclusa.


----------



## darden (2 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Inserendo Florenzi adesso lo hai in lista gratis a Gennaio (se passi), a gennaio hai 3 cambi massimo nella lista, se ne bruci uno per Florenzi te ne restano 2 e non hai nessun vantaggio.
> 
> I primavera li puoi inserire se sono in squadra da almeno 24 mesi, quindi niente Psetis (per fortuna), Cuenca, Traorè ... tanto per fare alcuni esempi.


Si ma la lista b se non ricordo male si può fare ad ogni partita, quindi valuteranno in base alle necessità. Mi immagino possa entrare nel giro El Hilali/Robotti/Marshage/Mionic (non Capone che si era rotto il crociato e per questo è rimasto al Milan), ma sinceramente non ci vedo un grande aiuto dalla lista b se non per la panchina o per eventuali partite "inutili" a fine girone.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Settembre 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Comunque al 2 settembre abbiamo già bollato Adli come cesso, incredibile (poi magari lo sarà e ovviamente ci diranno che l'avevano detto subito)


Attenzione: non ho detto è un cesso.

Ho detto che le evidenze dicono questo:

- Prime due partite 0 minuti, le altre lo ha messo per pietà

- Se restasse fuori dalla liste della CL, che cosa c'è più probante di cosi?

Tutto qui, ovviamente spero diventi fenomenale, figurati, non è una bocciatura la mia, gli ho visto toccare 10 palloni da quando esiste, figurati se sparo una sentenza.
Non sapevo manco esistesse fino ad un anno fa.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> In verità per essere in lista B devono aver giocato 24 mesi nella tua squadra, quindi più di metà della primavera è esclusa.


Si, ma era per non farla troppo lunga… conosco la regola.


----------



## CS10 (2 Settembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Concordo, è il discorso che ho cercato di anticipare da un mese e mezzo fa.
> Per me è stato un grave errore non aver ceduto Ballo e aver cercato un terzino italiano (il mio pallino era Udogie, andato a Londra per cifre che si potevano spendere, ma anche uno Zappacosta avrebbe coperto bene il ruolo e permesso di avere uno slot in più). Errore perpetuato una volta infortunatosi Florenzi e che gli slot italiani vuoti diventavano 2.
> 
> Non possono più ignorare la cosa.


Udogie sarebbe stato il nostro secondo acquisto più caro in questa sessione, in più immagino che il prezzo sia stato un po' al ribasso perché gli Spurs lo hanno lasciato un anno in prestito ad Udine.
E dubito sarebbe venuto a giocare 5/6 partite in un anno.


----------



## Giofa (2 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Attenzione: non ho detto è un cesso.
> 
> Ho detto che le evidenze dicono questo:
> 
> ...


No no capisco, comunque non sei l'unico ad aver sollevato dubbi. Però per dire lo stesso Kessie sta giocando pochissimo a Barcellona, ma non ci sono evidenza per bollarlo come cesso.
Sarà la solita cantilena ma coi giovani bisogna aver pazienza, poi qualcuno fallirà e qualcuno esploderà.
Adli mi sembra avere piedi sopraffini ma non essere un fulmine di guerra. Per la questione liste non è tanto un problema di Adli se sia forte o meno ma che secondo me si è fatto un mercato sottovalutando un pò questo aspetto


----------



## emamilan99 (2 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da TS in edicola, con gli arrivi di Vranxk e Dest e con la conferma di Bakayoko il Milan ha una rosa XL. Per le liste Uefa Pioli dovrà scegliere 23 elementi su 27 totali. Questa rosa extralarge avrà come principale conseguenza l’esclusione di alcuni giocatori dalla lista Uefa che il Milan dovrà presentare entro stasera per la Champions che scatterà martedì con la trasferta a Salisburgo. Certa l’assenza di Ibrahimovic e Bakayoko, Pioli dovrà scegliere 23 elementi sui 27 rimanenti, visto che il Milan non potrà occupare tutti gli slot dei 25 a disposizione non avendo quattro elementi cresciuti nel proprio vivaio (sono tre, Calabria, Gabbia e Pobega) e in quello italiano (anche qui tre, Mirante, Tonali e l’infortunato Florenzi). Saranno dunque altri quattro i giocatori esclusi, in bilico Tatarusanu (Mirante farebbe il dodicesimo in Europa), Ballo-Touré, Thiaw e Adli, con Vranckx che potrebbe essere preferito al fantasista ex Bordeaux potendo giocare nei due mediani del 4-2-3-1. Dovrebbe rimanere nella lista Krunic, attualmente infortunato, ma a disposizione dopo la sosta di metà settembre.
> 
> *CorSport: *Nella rosa rossonera, infatti, ci sono solo 3 prodotti del vivaio (Calabria, Gabbia e Pobega) e solo 3 “italiani” (Mirante, Florenzi e Tonali). Gli esclusi, insomma, saranno 6, a cominciare ovviamente da Ibra e Bakayoko, a cui si dovrebbero aggiungere Tatarusanu, Ballo-Tourè, Thiaw più uno tra Adli e Vranckx. Al momento, Pioli sarebbe orientato a mantenere in lista il belga, tenuto conto che Krunic tornerà solo ad ottobre e che il francese fatica a giocare come mediano davanti alla difesa. Meglio, insomma, non restare con il solo Pobega come alternativa al tandem Tonali-Bennacer. C’è tempo comunque fi no mezzanotte per correzioni e ripensamenti.


Secondo me lascia fuori adli ballo thiaw sicuri.


----------



## joker07 (2 Settembre 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Se fanno così le prime partite hai solo Tonali e Bennacer con il solo Pobega sostituto. Secondo me ragionano più a ruolo e alternative.
> 
> Maignan Tata Mirante Jungdal --> Fai fuori Tata perchè unico che fa spazio
> Theo Ballo Calabria Florenzi Dest --> Fai fuori Ballo perchè ovviamente è meglio Dest e qualcuno al suo posto può giocare. Florenzi è gratis e se va male metti Kalulu o Thiaw terzino.
> ...


Ragionamenti che condivido, a parte Adli per Diaz, per il discorso che faceva Zosimo, infatti finora il titolare è stato Diaz in campionato 3 volte su 4, ed è qua da 3 anni, Adli deve crescere e finora non si è dimostrato un fenomeno. Per logiche di gruppo meglio Diaz in questo momento.
Krunic-Vranckx è un bel dilemma, ma solo Pobega a disposizione potrebbe essere un problema, meglio inserire Vranckx.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Settembre 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Se fanno così le prime partite hai solo Tonali e Bennacer con il solo Pobega sostituto. Secondo me ragionano più a ruolo e alternative.
> 
> Maignan Tata Mirante Jungdal --> Fai fuori Tata perchè unico che fa spazio
> Theo Ballo Calabria Florenzi Dest --> Fai fuori Ballo perchè ovviamente è meglio Dest e qualcuno al suo posto può giocare. Florenzi è gratis e se va male metti Kalulu o Thiaw terzino.
> ...



Concordo con la tua lista ma alla fine penso che Pioli portrà Diaz al posto di Adlì. 

Krunic vs Vrankx dipenderà dall'infortunio. Si parlava di un mese quindi rientro a fine settembre, se fosse confermato porta Krunic sicuro


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Settembre 2022)

non possiamo però avere rose così lunghe. Va fatta uscire delle gente se non si ha bisogno. Inoltre quando rientra Ibra figurati se non lo mettono nelle liste, altro problema in più. Ci mancano italiani e team formed. Insomma si poteva fare meglio in uscita. per esempio ri-mandare Diaz al Real o girare in prestito Adlì, cedere Baka, cedere Ballo, cedere Tata


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Settembre 2022)

nik10jb ha scritto:


> Io terrei fuori Diaz e lascerei Adli


Non ha senso preferire ancora Diaz ad Adli, visto anche che non è di proprietà e a fine stagione con ogni probabilità smamma a Madrid.
Così come secondo me non ha senso incaponirsi con Krunic, ma so che è una battaglia persa


----------



## alexpozzi90 (2 Settembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> non possiamo però avere rose così lunghe. Va fatta uscire delle gente se non si ha bisogno. Inoltre quando rientra Ibra figurati se non lo mettono nelle liste, altro problema in più. Ci mancano italiani e team formed. Insomma si poteva fare meglio in uscita. per esempio ri-mandare Diaz al Real o girare in prestito Adlì, cedere Baka, cedere Ballo, cedere Tata


Concordo, devi avere al massimo 26 giocatori, che vuol dire 2 per ruolo e 1 jolly per reparto, quanti ne devi avere? Certo, se poi hai gente fragile come Kjaer, Florenzi, Rebic e Ibra, ovvio che non ti bastano mai...

Oltretutto si è lavorato male sui nation formed: non vuoi dar soldi in Serie A? Ok, ma almeno 4 ne devi avere, non penso che non esistano riserve italiane migliori di un Ballo o di un Krunic o di un Saele, dai...

Sui team formed non puoi far molto, veniamo da anni tragici nelle giovanili, si spera che l'anno prossimo Colombo sia cresciuto bene e possa fare la terza punta almeno.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non ha senso preferire ancora Diaz ad Adli, visto anche che non è di proprietà e a fine stagione con ogni probabilità smamma a Madrid.
> Così come secondo me non ha senso incaponirsi con Krunic, ma so che è una battaglia persa



Adli è fortemente probabile che debba subire un pesante inquadramento tattico. Lo preferirei anch'io al posto di Diaz, ma credo che subentrino anche logiche (un po' illogiche) di militanza. Sta a mezzo tra Tonali e CDK come virtuale posizione in campo, quindi puoi eliminarlo scegliendo già quei due.

Secondo me è più facile che venga scelto Vranckx rispetto ad Adli, guarda.


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Adli è fortemente probabile che debba subire un pesante inquadramento tattico. Lo preferirei anch'io al posto di Diaz, ma credo che subentrino anche logiche (un po' illogiche) di militanza. Sta a mezzo tra Tonali e CDK come virtuale posizione in campo, quindi puoi eliminarlo scegliendo già quei due.
> 
> Secondo me è più facile che venga scelto Vranckx rispetto ad Adli, guarda.


Io comunque questa fidelizzazione dei giocatori forti e adorazione di alcuni cessi da parte di Pioli non la condivido.
Grande allenatore, ma deve assolutamente risolvere questo feticcio di Diaz e Krunic. 
Sono certo che se l'anno prossimo faremo in modo che non abbia nessuno dei due, faremo una stagione migliore a prescindere


----------



## alexpozzi90 (2 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io comunque questa fidelizzazione dei giocatori forti e adorazione di alcuni cessi da parte di Pioli non la condivido.
> Grande allenatore, ma deve assolutamente risolvere questo feticcio di Diaz e Krunic.
> Sono certo che se l'anno prossimo faremo in modo che non abbia nessuno dei due, faremo una stagione migliore a prescindere


C'è da dire che li ha usati perché non ha avuto molto altro fino a poco fa, CDK è arrivato 10gg prima del campionato, Adli non sembra pronto, Pobega è stato rallentato dall'infortunio in preparazione, ecc...ma quando ha avuto gente pronta migliore, li ha sempre panchinati, si è pure capito perché Messias sia titolare ormai rispetto a Saele, involuzione paurosa del belga, non sa più neanche pressare/coprire bene, che era il suo punto di forza.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io comunque questa fidelizzazione dei giocatori forti e adorazione di alcuni cessi da parte di Pioli non la condivido.
> Grande allenatore, ma deve assolutamente risolvere questo feticcio di Diaz e Krunic.
> Sono certo che se l'anno prossimo faremo in modo che non abbia nessuno dei due, faremo una stagione migliore a prescindere



Fa parte del pacchetto Pioli, caro. Tasse e morte. (cit.)


----------



## egidiopersempre (2 Settembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io comunque questa fidelizzazione dei giocatori forti e adorazione di alcuni cessi da parte di Pioli non la condivido.
> Grande allenatore, ma deve assolutamente risolvere questo feticcio di Diaz e Krunic.
> Sono certo che se l'anno prossimo faremo in modo che non abbia nessuno dei due, faremo una stagione migliore a prescindere


per me i 'feticci' e le 'mogli' al contrario le hanno i tifosi, che di volta in volta prendono di mira due-tre giocatori che diventano brocchi a prescindere. Diaz l'ha fatto giocare finché ha giocato bene, poi gli ha preferito altri. E' talmente un feticcio che ha fatto comprare non uno ma due sostituti (cdk e adli) e l'anno scorso piuttosto che schierarlo ha fatto giocare al suo posto Kessie. Krunic è il classico tappabuchi, che gioca quando siamo falcidiati dagli infortuni o per far rifiatare qualcuno. E' un giocatore duttile che il suo l'ha sempre fatto e per la squadra che abbiamo ora per costi e qualità nei 25 ci sta alla grande, considerato che alla bisogna fa il mediano, il trequartista o l'esterno. Sinceramente non so in quale universo parallelo puoi pensare di lasciarlo fuori, soprattutto se hai la rosa corta (discorso infortunio a parte).


----------



## Zanc9 (2 Settembre 2022)

E' chiaro che da qui a qualche anno dovremo cercare qualche italiano di livello e/o qualche riserva.
A chi pensereste? 
Zaniolo?
Colombo?
Maldini?
Zappa?
Vignato?

a me sarebbe piaciuto portare a casa Provedel, non mi era dispiaciuto allo spezia. Poi come riserva della riserva mi sarebbe piaciuto Lasagna


----------



## CS10 (2 Settembre 2022)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> E' chiaro che da qui a qualche anno dovremo cercare qualche italiano di livello e/o qualche riserva.
> A chi pensereste?
> Zaniolo?
> Colombo?
> ...


Colombo sono convinto rientrerà, Maldini è per forza di cose sotto osservazione.
La nostra squadra è comunque in divenire quindi è probabile che si possa andare anche su soluzioni "tappabuchi" (riserva italiana tra i 26 e i 30 anni) in attesa di inserire qualcuno dalla primavera.


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Settembre 2022)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> E' chiaro che da qui a qualche anno dovremo cercare qualche italiano di livello e/o qualche riserva.
> A chi pensereste?
> Zaniolo?
> Colombo?
> ...


Se vogliamo una terza punta tanto vale prendere Cutrone o Petagna per avere un team formed in più che sono più rari.
Colombo Nasti e Lazetic li lascerei andare in prestito a farsi le ossa, idem Maldini. 
Dietro direi di prendere Parisi e poi non sarebbe male crescere un vice leao italiano al posto di Rebic. 
Spazio anche ad un secondo portiere italiano, magari Falcone.
Se prendessimo Zaniolo a destra prenderemmo due piccioni con una fava sistemando anche le liste


----------



## Swaitak (2 Settembre 2022)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> E' chiaro che da qui a qualche anno dovremo cercare qualche italiano di livello e/o qualche riserva.
> A chi pensereste?
> Zaniolo?
> Colombo?
> ...


Per me si deve sostituire Ballo, Tata e Krunic con italiani. Il primo è un gabbinetto, gli altri 2 sono in scadenza e ne possiamo approfittare.
Quindi Parisi, Augello vanno bene come vice Theo. 
Sirigu / Meret in scadenza 2023
Jorginho in scadenza 2023 o quello che preferite.

se Colombo facesse una stagione ottima, ovviamente lo reintegro di corsa al posto di Ibra


----------



## mil77 (2 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> questa mi ha fatto morire.
> 
> ma una domanda, i primavera sono inseribili gratis o no? a questo punto sarebbe meglio un primavera di florenzi.


Non tutti i primavera....solo quelli che dal 15esimo anno di età hanno giocato ininterrottamente, senza prestiti, per il Milan.
Io visti anche i continui acquisti e cessioni non so quanti ce ne siano nell'elenco. Parlavano di sicuro di El Hilali e Traore


----------



## mil77 (2 Settembre 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Concordo, devi avere al massimo 26 giocatori, che vuol dire 2 per ruolo e 1 jolly per reparto, quanti ne devi avere? Certo, se poi hai gente fragile come Kjaer, Florenzi, Rebic e Ibra, ovvio che non ti bastano mai...
> 
> *Oltretutto si è lavorato male sui nation formed: non vuoi dar soldi in Serie A? Ok, ma almeno 4 ne devi avere, non penso che non esistano riserve italiane migliori di un Ballo o di un Krunic o di un Saele, dai...*
> 
> Sui team formed non puoi far molto, veniamo da anni tragici nelle giovanili, si spera che l'anno prossimo Colombo sia cresciuto bene e possa fare la terza punta almeno.


Però non è che si è lavorato male, è stata proprio una scelta volontaria fare così.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (2 Settembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Però non è che si è lavorato male, è stata proprio una scelta volontaria fare così.


Scelta incomprensibile visto che ti accorci le liste in CL, praticamente con l'infortunio di Florenzi, se non fai fuori Tata, hai meno di 2 giocatori di movimento per ruolo...


----------



## mil77 (2 Settembre 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Scelta incomprensibile visto che ti accorci le liste in CL, praticamente con l'infortunio di Florenzi, se non fai fuori Tata, hai meno di 2 giocatori di movimento per ruolo...


Avranno valutato, come già scritto da qualcuno, si prendere giocatori buoni e che possono cresce piuttosto che acquistare qualche tappabuchi solo per le liste. Mi sembra comunque che anche altre squadre siano messe così...ho letto che anche l'Inter inserirà solo 23 giocatori perchè ha solo 2 team formed (Di Marco e Cordaz).


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Per me si deve sostituire Ballo, Tata e Krunic con italiani. Il primo è un gabbinetto, gli altri 2 sono in scadenza e ne possiamo approfittare.
> Quindi Parisi, Augello vanno bene come vice Theo.
> Sirigu / Meret in scadenza 2023
> Jorginho in scadenza 2023 o quello che preferite.
> ...


Concordo su tutto.


----------



## Mika (2 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Per me si deve sostituire Ballo, Tata e Krunic con italiani. Il primo è un gabbinetto, gli altri 2 sono in scadenza e ne possiamo approfittare.
> Quindi Parisi, Augello vanno bene come vice Theo.
> Sirigu / Meret in scadenza 2023
> Jorginho in scadenza 2023 o quello che preferite.
> ...


Si concordo, il prossimo anno più italiani come riserve al posto di Tatarusano, Ballo-Touré e Krunic. Se Colombo fa bene lo tengo come vice Origi (se si rivelasse buono), un intaliano riserva di Theo e un italiano che sostituisce Krunic tanto avremo a CC Tonali, Bennacer, Pobega, Vrecks (se fa bene e si riscatta), italiano

*Attaccanti:* Origi, Giroud (se rinnova e sta bene), *Colombo
Esterni di attacco/TRQ:* Leao, Rebic | Saele, Dest (se va bene come esterno destro)/*italiano* - De Keatelar, Adli
*Centrocampisti: **Tonali*, Bennacer, *Pobega*, Vrecks (se fa bene)/*italiano*
*Terzini:* Hernandez, *italiano* | *Calabria*, *Florenzi*, Dest (se va bene come terzino)
*Difensori:* Tomori, Kalulu, Thiaw, *Gabbia*, Kjaer/*italiano* (se Kjaer non recupera)
*Portieri:* Magnan, *italiano,* *Mirante* (se non si ritira)/italiano/*Jundal*.

*Italiani vivaio Club: 4-5*
*Italiani vivaio nazionale: 4-8*


----------



## alexpozzi90 (2 Settembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Avranno valutato, come già scritto da qualcuno, si prendere giocatori buoni e che possono cresce piuttosto che acquistare qualche tappabuchi solo per le liste. Mi sembra comunque che anche altre squadre siano messe così...ho letto che anche l'Inter inserirà solo 23 giocatori perchè ha solo 2 team formed (Di Marco e Cordaz).


Bo, considerando che nei nostri 22/23 ci sono Ballo, Krunic, Messias, Saele, penso che 1 italiano equivalente si poteva anche trovare eh...


----------



## Zanc9 (2 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Per me si deve sostituire Ballo, Tata e Krunic con italiani. Il primo è un gabbinetto, gli altri 2 sono in scadenza e ne possiamo approfittare.
> Quindi Parisi, Augello vanno bene come vice Theo.
> Sirigu / Meret in scadenza 2023
> Jorginho in scadenza 2023 o quello che preferite.
> ...


Come vedi l'acquisto di Cristante nell'estate 2023? Va in scadenza nel 2024.
A me Cristante ha sempre fatto pena, ma come riserva?


----------



## numero 3 (2 Settembre 2022)

Secondo me rischia di stare fuori Saele, al momento mi sembra Pioli preferisca Messias, poi nel suo ruolo siamo coperti anche da Dest e eventualmente CDK, io sono del parere che Diaz deve rimanere fuori , la riconoscenza la do a Kaka o Sheva non certo a un giocatore in prestito che sbaglia sempre la giocata e gioca bene la prima giornata.
Adli va inserito come Vrankx, puoi lasciare fuori Kjaer ( o Thiaw)


----------



## gabuz (2 Settembre 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Bo, considerando che nei nostri 22/23 ci sono Ballo, Krunic, Messias, Saele, penso che 1 italiano equivalente si poteva anche trovare eh...


Potresti non avere torto, ma ti ricordo che in Italia Raspadori è costato quanto DKT e che per un bamboccio della Primavera volevano 2 mln di commissioni.


----------



## Swaitak (2 Settembre 2022)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Come vedi l'acquisto di Cristante nell'estate 2023? Va in scadenza nel 2024.
> A me Cristante ha sempre fatto pena, ma come riserva?


Secondo me dipende tutto da Vrankx, se riesce ad essere almeno a livello di Tonali e Benna.
In questo caso Cristante ci potrebbe stare, potrebbe essere anche più utile di Krunic o quantomeno simile.
Certo che Jorginho sarebbe presentabile anche in champions, ma li è questione di stipendio, e di quanti vecchiazzi avremo ancora in rosa.


----------



## uolfetto (2 Settembre 2022)

Spesso qui leggo molti che la fanno semplice quando i I discorsi sono un filo più complicati. Quanti portieri italiani ci sono che hanno il profilo da secondo in una grande squadra? Non sono molti, uno è Sirigu forse ha firmato un annuale al Napoli quindi la prossima estate si può prendere. Per profilo da secondo si intende che abbia anche esperienza nelle coppe e/o in nazionale. Lo stesso Mirante (con tutti i suoi limiti) una manciata di partite in Europa le ha fatte. Certo speriamo che in questi 7/8 mesi sia stato rimesso in piedi atleticamente altrimenti ci penserei molto bene prima di segare Tatarusanu dalla lista.


----------



## ILMAGO (2 Settembre 2022)

Il problema degli italiani è che fanno quasi tutti pena.. e quei pochi buoni come tonali e barella costano tanto.
Udogie è un potenziale top e 20 milioni erano spendibili per un profilo simile, ma lui non avrebbe mai accettato di esser la riserva di Theo, ormai ha uno status da titolare in una big… come finirà al totthenam anno prossimo.

Secondo me per tenere il gruppo pioli escluderà tuttti i nuovi arrivati incluso Adli, inserendo solo DEST con la scusa che sostituisce Florenzi rotto… 
Così è credibile agli occhi della squadra.


----------



## numero 3 (2 Settembre 2022)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Come vedi l'acquisto di Cristante nell'estate 2023? Va in scadenza nel 2024.
> A me Cristante ha sempre fatto pena, ma come riserva?



Cristante era da prendere proprio per questo, era il profilo ideale, non un fenomeno ma avrebbe potuto fate anche più ruoli.


----------



## Djici (2 Settembre 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Si ma la lista b se non ricordo male si può fare ad ogni partita, quindi valuteranno in base alle necessità. Mi immagino possa entrare nel giro El Hilali/Robotti/Marshage/Mionic (non Capone che si era rotto il crociato e per questo è rimasto al Milan), ma sinceramente non ci vedo un grande aiuto dalla lista b se non per la panchina o per eventuali partite "inutili" a fine girone.


Pure questa abitudine delle "partite inutili" andrebbe sradicata.
Sei già qualificato come primo dopo 5 partite... Ok ma la sesta partita andrebbe vinta pure quella. Sono punti UEFA... E sono anche soldi...
Quindi ok mettere una o 2 riserve ma qui state addirittura parlando di lettere giocatori della lista B... Ovvero della squadra che per poco non retrocedeva nel campionato primavera...


----------



## ILMAGO (2 Settembre 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Cristante era da prendere proprio per questo, era il profilo ideale, non un fenomeno ma avrebbe potuto fate anche più ruoli.


Ma piuttosto che vedere CRISTANTE metto Calabria o kalulu regista di centrocampo… ragazzi meglio giocare rattoppati in caso di emergenza (fa gruppo) che comprare BROCCHI acclamati solo perché italiani…
CRISTANTE pressato dalla Juve poteva far prendere 6 goal in 30’, giocatore senza p… ersonalita.


----------



## Djici (2 Settembre 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Ma piuttosto che vedere CRISTANTE metto Calabria o kalulu regista di centrocampo… ragazzi meglio giocare rattoppati in caso di emergenza (fa gruppo) che comprare BROCCHI acclamati solo perché italiani…
> CRISTANTE pressato dalla Juve poteva far prendere 6 goal in 30’, giocatore senza p… ersonalita.


Cristante non sarà un fenomeno come giustamente stai dicendo.
Ma nemmeno Pobega, Krunic o Vranckx lo sono.
Magari Aster ha più potenziale. Però in questo momento preciso l'italiano ti dà più solidità come primo cambio.
Certo c'è da considerare quanto lo dovevi comprare e quanto chiedeva d'ingaggio.
Insomma, neanch'io sono un fan di Cristante.
Assolutamente.
Però poteva fare comodo.


----------



## Garrincha (2 Settembre 2022)

Cristante è cresciuto molto e in certi contesti può fare bene, se per Mourinho è tra gli intoccabili avrà delle qualità. Detto questo è troppo lento per il gioco del Milan, nel fortino di Mourinho o Allegri ha un senso, in quello in velocità di Pioli o chi per lui no


----------



## ILMAGO (2 Settembre 2022)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Cristante è cresciuto molto e in certi contesti può fare bene, se per Mourinho è tra gli intoccabili avrà delle qualità. Detto questo è troppo lento per il gioco del Milan, nel fortino di Mourinho o Allegri ha un senso, in quello in velocità di Pioli o chi per lui no


Se devo prender CRISTANTE allora prendo locacessi, scarso per scarso almeno è dinamico. CRISTANTE è come far giocare Giroud davanti alla difesa, la lentezza di riflessi o di ripiego è quella.
Ma piuttosto che entrambi gioco in 10.


----------

